

Microsoft developing a touchscreen that lets you feel objects - vdondeti
http://venturebeat.com/2010/11/29/microsoft-developing-a-touchscreen-that-lets-you-feel-objects/

======
radioactive21
geee I wonder what everyone will be looking up....

